
Allen Iverson, NBA icon, struggles with life after basketball - kareemm
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/wizards/allen-iverson-nba-icon-struggles-with-life-after-basketball/2013/04/19/bfd108f8-a76e-11e2-a8e2-5b98cb59187f_print.html
======
doriandargan
so sad...

------
SpikeDad
What the heck is this doing here?

In any case, boo hoo for Iverson. He had plenty of time to fix his life, he
had plenty of examples of people before him taking the same path and ending up
the same way.

And the Pat Croce quote about god was one of the stupidest things I've read -
Iverson gets the credit for becoming a good ball player and Iverson gets the
blame for becoming a waste. If you think anyone or anything else is
responsible for your success and failures, that's one of your biggest
problems.

And the fact that he's evidently dirt poor now is no excuse whatsoever for his
behavior and general douchery. You can work at McDonalds and still be a good
person and worthwhile citizen and I'd have more respect for those folks than
any rich guy dropping millions on charity for no other reason than to make a
name for him/her self.

